# Rechner startet nicht mehr



## julchen (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe ein ernstes Problem. Mein Rechner startet nicht mehr. Das bedeutet, wenn ich diesen anschalte, bekommt er zwar Strom, jedoch bleibt die Festplatte stumm. Normalerweise macht sich diese ja immer per "rattern" bemerkbar. Das komische ist noch, das wenn ich den Rechner mit der Steckerleiste ausschalte und dann wieder Saft auf die Leiste gebe, er direkt anspringt ohne das ich den Power Knopf drücken muss. Das hat er vorher nie gemacht.

Was kann da kaputt sein, der Prozessor, die Festplatte oder der Arbeitsspeicher?

Wer kann mir bitte helfen.

Gruss
holli


----------



## Paula (14. Juli 2006)

Geh mal bitte mehr ins Detail. Bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz? Wird das Bios gebootet? Gibt der Speaker Piepzeichen von sich?
Anschließend kannst du testen was passiert, wenn du diverse Komponenten entfernst. Also erstmal nur die Festplatte raus, dann unnötige Karten wie Netzwerk oder Sound, RAM und dabei immer nach Auffälligkeiten achten.


----------



## julchen (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, keine Piepzeichen. Woran erkenne ich, ob das Bios bootet?

Gruss
holli



			
				Paula hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Geh mal bitte mehr ins Detail. Bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz? Wird das Bios gebootet? Gibt der Speaker Piepzeichen von sich?
> Anschließend kannst du testen was passiert, wenn du diverse Komponenten entfernst. Also erstmal nur die Festplatte raus, dann unnötige Karten wie Netzwerk oder Sound, RAM und dabei immer nach Auffälligkeiten achten.


----------



## Paula (14. Juli 2006)

Z.B. durch die Wiedergabe am Bildschirm. Wenn der Rechner Strom bekommt, was läuft denn dann alles an - welche Lüfter laufen?
Und entferne diverse HW-Komponenten und achte auch Veränderungen. Und falls du Ersatz hast, baue diesen ein.
Ganz spontan würde ich sagen, dass dein Motherboard beschädigt ist.


----------



## julchen (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
leider habe ich gar kein ersatz zum tauschen. Wie gesagt der Bildschirm ist schwarz, der Lüfter vom Prozessor läuft die Kontrollleuchten am Gehäuse brennen.

Gruss
holli



			
				Paula hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Z.B. durch die Wiedergabe am Bildschirm. Wenn der Rechner Strom bekommt, was läuft denn dann alles an - welche Lüfter laufen?
> Und entferne diverse HW-Komponenten und achte auch Veränderungen. Und falls du Ersatz hast, baue diesen ein.
> Ganz spontan würde ich sagen, dass dein Motherboard beschädigt ist.


----------



## Paula (14. Juli 2006)

Läuft auch der Lüfter vom Netzteil? Gibt es Gehäuselüfter oder einen NB-Lüfter - laufen diese
Was passiert, wenn du den RAM entfernst?


----------



## julchen (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich kann das leider alles nicht testen, oder etwas entfernen, da ich auf der Arbeit bin.

Woran erkenne ich ob der Lüfter des Netzteils läuft? Der Lüfter ist am Gehäuse des PC ist kein Notebook.

Gruss
Holli



			
				Paula hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Läuft auch der Lüfter vom Netzteil? Gibt es Gehäuselüfter oder einen NB-Lüfter - laufen diese
> Was passiert, wenn du den RAM entfernst?


----------



## Paula (14. Juli 2006)

Wenn es ein PC ist, dann halt einfach dein Ohr an das Netzteil und lausche nach Geräuschen. ;-D 


> Der Lüfter ist am Gehäuse des PC ist kein Notebook.


 Den Satz versteh ich nicht wirklich.

Und das Testen prüfe doch, wenn du Zeit hast. ;-)


----------



## julchen (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
jetzt fällt mir ein, dass er schon vorher ab und an das Problem hatte wie es jetzt ist. Also wenn ich ihn angeschaltet habe, dass sich nichts tut. Dann hab ich ihn ein zweimal an und wieder ausgeschaltet, dann ging es wieder.

Gruss
holli


----------

